

Show HN: dedicated iOS and Android testing service - ssong
https://www.testelf.com/dedicated/

======
ssong
OP here. I started TestElf over a year ago. Our initial service was pay-per-
use iOS testing and we launched the MVP here on HN. After working with
hundreds of developers, we realized that there were still many aspects of
manual testing that our initial service did not solve. Today, we are launching
our first new service: pay-per-month dedicated testing aimed at larger
development teams. Being a solo founder and bootstrapping since the beginning
has definitely been tough. I wouldn't have gotten this far without our first
trial users (many of them HN readers). Thanks everyone!

